# Ice fishing metzgers marsh...



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

I occasionally hit up metzgers marsh with waders in the spring and summer for pike and bass. I know it is pretty shallow. Has anyone ever ice fished it? I'm really interested in trying to ice fish it. Would love to hear some tips and hints


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

While I have not done it, I have seen a couple of ice shanties on it in past years. I also have seen some people fishing in the open also. I do not know if anything was being caught but they were in use for a while which leads to the assumption that there was acion of some kind.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I would not consider going on that ice right now.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> I would not consider going on that ice right now.


U wouldn't go out right now? With all do respect...************** I'm asking for future ice fishing endeavors

* Watch your language please


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

LatinoHeat said:


> U wouldn't go out right now? With all do respect...******** I'm asking for future ice fishing endeavors


Maybe you should go out this weekend. Good luck getting ANY info with a post like that.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Heat, ice fished it yesterday ice was 12'' thick, caught several pike, crappie and a lost barracuda. Plan on going back after all the rain next couple days with shanty


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey, Hiddenlake, do you camp out there, in Swanton? My grandparents have camped out there for 30 years.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

My apologies. Meant it as an "lol" kinda thing


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

id say give it a try. ice should be real safe after today. let us know how wet you get.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

LH - as you can see...... members of fishing forums tend to get butt-hurt rather easily. I have seen members who think you need to 'LOL' like a 14 year old girl to let you know they just made a joke. They'll get over it.

I have my fingers crossed that the temps are going to dip very soon. If it is shallow water, it should freeze quickly.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

AtticaFish said:


> LH - as you can see...... members of fishing forums tend to get butt-hurt rather easily. I have seen members who think you need to 'LOL' like a 14 year old girl to let you know they just made a joke. They'll get over it.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that the temps are going to dip very soon. If it is shallow water, it should freeze quickly.


thanks Attica. sensitive world we live in (LOL)


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Colder than crap next week. Nothing above freezing after monday


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sensitive world? Just because this is the internet doesn't mean respect isnt useful. Joking or not, most people I know would not appreciate being talked to that way by a stranger. The generation that raised me would have replied by putting you on your butt and telling you they are not your "bro".

This is not Yahoo chat. Just something to think about.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

